
Show HN: EmailAPI – do more with your Gmail account - aakashlpin
https://github.com/aakashlpin/emailapi
======
summitsummit
this is pretty genius and creative!

couple thoughts:

1\. is this dynamic? your first time setting up the api takes a while as it's
processing everything, but what about additional emails? or is every api call
that slow? i suppose if it's _not_ slow, that suggests you are caching
something on your side, and I wouldn't want you to store my data like that.

2\. how will you convince people to give you access to _all_ their emails?
maybe it makes sense for this to be a tool people can run locally (helping
with the performance issue of [1] as well) and you can charge for that
somehow.

3\. the api schema generation tool seems like it would be flaky.

~~~
aakashlpin
hey, thanks!

1\. not sure what you meant by "dynamic". First time API call is slow as it
digs up your entire mailbox for the search query. It then stores the timestamp
of this moment in time and next subsequent API calls are made for with a
`after:` filter. Hence they are super fast.

2\. code is open source and step by step instructions to set this up for
yourself are mentioned in Github Readme.

3\. elaborate?

------
Johnny87
Awesome!

